# What Is Your "holy Grail" Krate?



## bashton (Apr 15, 2016)

I was thinking about the 20k Apple Krate that has been on and off ebay lately and got to wondering...

What do you consider the "Holy Grail" when it comes to Krates? Sunset 73? Cotton Picker, Grey Ghost or ??

What would you like to find in the basement of that old Schwinn dealer we all dream of?

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member/Home of the "Muscle Bike Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 15, 2016)

Sunset 73 or a 68 orange.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 16, 2016)

I didn't like them when Schwinn first produced em.  Us kids had already built similar or better and Schwinn was just mimicking our trend, Plus! it seemed at the time too, it was the transitional period when Schwinn cut "quality" expenses. Albeit still, was better built then other makers. . So, and but, anyways my holy grail Krate would be the Craig's list find for $50 bucks or less, [grin]

That means one of two things for yawl collectors of em, ya best be able to beat me to the punch or,, one less collective competition, price wise,  to worry about as, I've already passed up a few of those black Fridays for $25 bucks.


----------



## bashton (Apr 16, 2016)

Jeff54;

As a guy who has one of each year of the Krates, and one or more of the Stingrays from 6-63 to 79, I have to say those Black Friday and the other Repro Krates are great "rider" bikes. Especially when your non bike friends come over and want to take one of your bikes for a spin! lol

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Apr 18, 2016)

Not a Krate but a 1966 - 1969 NOS Fastback still in the box. I am still waiting to find one. Probably will never happen but still the "hunt" keeps me going.
Dan


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 18, 2016)

was never a krate fan as a kid.I had several stingrays,and all got stolen at some point.(bad neighborhood) I have a 70 campus green 5 speed fenderless and just sold my 74 5 speed fenderless.
then this was thrown into my lap and I decided to get it and eventually spruce it up as much as possible.April 68 lemon peeler.


----------

